# BMW 335D Touring Enhanced by the team @ Autobrite Direct!



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Evening all!

Just another BMW for ya to feast your eyes on!

We had a customer recently who wanted to put some life back into his car! He is constantly on the motorway all day with his job so he simply does not get time to do anything with it. The car to be fair was not that bad in terms of defects etc but we could offer some Autobrite love to it:argie: So here we are a Enhanced 335 Touring which took us approx 1 & 1/2 days with some serious polishing and i do hope you enjoy! Having on of these cars i gotta say i love them!

Products Used!

Autobrite Citrus Wash
Autobrite New Detailing Brushes (coming soon)
Autobrite Very Cherry Non Acid Wheel Cleaner 10-1
Autobrite Peardrop Snow Foam (mmmmmm)
Autobrite Detailing Buckets
Autobrite Citrus Pearl Shampoo
Autobrite Microfibre Bone Shaped Sponge
New Microfibre Thick Drying Towel (coming soon)
Autobrite Clay
Autobrite Berry Blast Detailer 10-1
3M Blue Tape
3M Fast Cut +
3M Ultrafina
Hexlogic Yellow
DA6 Pro
Autobrite Cherry Glaze
Autobrite Black Magic Carnauba Wax
new colour enhanced wheel sealant (coming soon)
Autobrite Crystal Glass Cleaner
Autobrite Berry Blast Endurance Tyre Gel
Autobrite Vinyl Trim Protectant
3D Deep Blue Metal Polish

Ill let the pics do the talking! Enjoy!








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]


































[/url]
















[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








































































[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]

Thanks for looking!

Regards Mark:thumb:​


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Awesome I love that car! Wheels really suit it


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work there chaps and a nice car. Shame about the BMW orange peel, a wet sand would have sorted it out.


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

:O amazing results mate


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Great work guys it looks really good.....




Nice socks btw Mark :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work matey.


----------



## David-R (Apr 18, 2011)

this is an epic standard of work, amazing job :thumb:


----------



## Sciroccostyle (Mar 31, 2011)

Great job and lovely car:thumb:


----------



## black v6 (Apr 27, 2011)

wow that looks brill job mate well done


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Absolutely stunning job! Really like your write-ups 

Great car too, in desperate need of rear spacers though as the positive offset tucks the wheels under the arches :O


----------



## ax_mad (Oct 18, 2009)

brilliant job. cars come up lovely


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome job - great attention to detail!

Personally, im not sold on those wheels. The rears look like they're the wrong offset! I think the standard M-Sport BMW wheels look much better!

Amazing car, got to be an ultimate Q-car!


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow! Great reflections on this beemer.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks much better, really nice in the after shots outside. Quick query if I may... after foaming, are you rinsing before the bucket wash or sweeping the foam applied across the finish as part of the washing?


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

most of the images are not working for me?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Images now working guys..Thank God! I thought i would have to upload them again!!:thumb:


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

my word, that looks like a giant mirror on wheels. what a finish. amazing work. always amazed by your posts


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Great work on a lovely car. Shame about the wheels, but that's the owners personal choice.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

glo said:


> my word, that looks like a giant mirror on wheels. what a finish. amazing work. always amazed by your posts


Many thanks mate! It was a lovely car.
Thanks for your comments!:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

MattOz said:


> Great work on a lovely car. Shame about the wheels, but that's the owners personal choice.


yeah not my personal choice tbh but still lovely.thanks for the comments:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats one gleeeeming Racing Tank, excellent work :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Stunning finish :thumb: Nice showcase as well for the Autobrite range.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing work...


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing, i would love to be able to get my Sapphire black BM looking that good. outstanding job. :argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome work!


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Fantastic work there and a cracking motor too


----------



## Razorback (Jul 25, 2011)

perfect.... very vey good work...

Would you please write the products according to using priority?


----------

